# Basal rate doubled overnight



## Nathan Barnes (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I am at a bit of a loss and anxiety isn’t helping to say the least.
I have been a reasonably well controlled type 1 for 40 years this year.
Before Christmas my basal was a fairly steady 17.5. After working 100 plus hour weeks for around 5 weeks leaving little time to test, carb count or even on some days eat. This took its toll mentally and physically and I’ve ended up with time off of work.
Over the last week my basal rate has risen to 33.9 (programmed and adjusted by a Dsn who monitored my results). 
My Dsn then advised a gp visit to figure a reason behind the dramatic rise. 
I was given many blood tests including hba1c which is going to be in the 60s at best but all other results came back normal.
I returned to the doctor this morning as I feel that I need answers. I know my body doesn’t feel right, not in an ill way but something is upsetting my usual basal rate. She has now given me anti anxiety tablets and says because all bloods were normal we should see in around 4 weeks an improvement in anxiety levels therefore bring down my basal rate.
I am unsure about this but will give it a go.
Has anyone else ever had such a dramatic rise and felt exhausted and a bit fuzzy headed in such a short space of time?
Speak soon and God bless
Nathan


----------



## stephknits (Feb 1, 2018)

That is a big change, as you say.  What is your activity level like now you are not working?  If you were working 100 hours a week, that seems like a huge change in your daily routine - perhaps that has had an impact on your basal requirements.  I know mine change on working days and non-working days.


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Feb 1, 2018)

Activity is minimal as I’m exhausted but normally my basal increases by a maximum of 20% with illness or days off. I have no answers


----------



## Radders (Feb 1, 2018)

Could your insulin be at fault? I have had times when my insulin requirements have increased substantially and then when I’ve started a new vial, they’ve gone back to normal!


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Radders.
I have changed Giles and batches however even when I first changed basal rate I experienced an occasional low so the insulin is working just


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2018)

Stress always makes me go low. I know it affects people in different ways. I had a Libre on & I love to play Chess on the comp. My bg goes down because I hate to loose, Your head is working ? Good luck Nathan


----------



## Redkite (Feb 1, 2018)

Your body needs the extra insulin, so I'd go with the numbers, but like you I'd be wondering why.  If you were female I'd be thinking menopause, as hormones are the very devil for messing with your insulin resistance.  Presumably your doc has checked thyroid function etc?  Maybe it really is just the big lifestyle change of switching from 100hr weeks to a more sedentary life.  Stress raises cortisol which increases insulin resistance, so if you can reduce stress/anxiety perhaps this will help.  Hope you feel more like your old self before too long.


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Feb 1, 2018)

I hope so. Not sure what to do about my job at the mo. It’s a full time job bringing sugars into line :/


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2018)

Well you're better off without a job that needs a person to work those hours - isn't it illegal anyway?

I like you was perfectly OK for over 30 years when I was under tremendous stress and my body just gave up - diabetes impossible to control etc but stupidly I didn't seek medical help until my brain joined my body and I had what when we were both a lot younger - used to be called a nervous breakdown.

The first thing you need to do is lodge an Appeal asap - your ESA is then reinstated and remains so as long as your GP will continue to sign 'sick notes' - which have to be submitted monthly - so it's in everyone's interests to get you fit again - not ONLY yours!

Also on Monday or asap next week - ring the Diabetes UK helpline to ask for advice -  they are really, truthfully, very helpful indeed to us for all sorts of issues so give em a chance to help you!


----------

